# Pronunciación en español



## SamQhest

Hola, hay alguna guía en WR igualita esta, pero en español? 

Pronunciation Symbols for the Sounds of English


----------



## Rocko!

Aquí en WordReference hay una tabla en la que se incluyen varias palabras del idioma español. Es esta: English-Spanish phonetic symbols
Aprovecho para hacer notar que en dicha tabla sería conveniente indicar en un pie de página que el símbolo θ representa un sonido que es usado en las palabras —dadas allí como ejemplos— _zumbar _y _ciento_, en España, no en Latinoamérica (desconozco si hay excepciones).


----------



## SamQhest

Perfecto, gracias Rocko...


----------



## DearPrudence

Rocko! said:


> Aquí en WordReference hay una tabla en la que se incluyen varias palabras del idioma español. Es esta: English-Spanish phonetic symbols


¿Dónde encontraste esta página?


----------



## Athos de Tracia

DearPrudence said:


> ¿Dónde encontraste esta página?


Supongo que Rocko encontró el enlace aquí:
English-Spanish Dictionary - WordReference.com 


> Links:
> 
> ⚙️Preferences
> Abreviaturas
> Pron. Symbols
> Apoyar WR
> Privacy Policy
> Términos del Servicio
> Foros
> Suggestions


Si vas a Pron. Symbols, te aparece la tabla.


----------



## DearPrudence

Gracias, Athos. Miré en esfr, y por supuesto, no está allí
poco - Diccionario Español-Francés WordReference.com


----------



## Athos de Tracia

DearPrudence said:


> Gracias, Athos. Miré en esfr, y por supuesto, no está allí
> poco - Diccionario Español-Francés WordReference.com


Ya me he dado cuenta. Somos los _parents pauvres_. 

Ahora bien, sí están  los símbolos fonéticos en francés en el welcome - English-French Dictionary WordReference.com.


----------



## DearPrudence

Sí, lo he visto. Supongo que se considera que la fonética española es demasiado sencilla para merecer la transcripción fonética.


----------



## Rocko!

Athos de Tracia said:


> Supongo que Rocko encontró el enlace aquí:
> English-Spanish Dictionary - WordReference.com
> Si vas a Pron. Symbols, te aparece la tabla.


Gracias por la respuesta Athos. Yo tampoco sabía dónde encontrar esta tabla. Ayer quise ofrecer una alternativa a Samqhest y para eso busqué en Google "spanish Phonetic symbols", y el primer resultado dentro de la lista que me dio Google fue el link a WordReference.
Saludos.


----------



## Athos de Tracia

Rocko! said:


> Gracias por la respuesta Athos. Yo tampoco sabía dónde encontrar esta tabla. Ayer quise ofrecer una alternativa a Samqhest y para eso busqué en Google "spanish Phonetic symbols", y el primer resultado dentro de la lista que me dio Google fue el link a WordReference.
> Saludos.


Hola Rocko. 

Al final, todos los caminos conducen a Roma Wordreference.


----------



## lauranazario

Para conocimiento de @SamQhest @Rocko! @Athos de Tracia @DearPrudence ... y demás personas que pudieran estar interesadas:

Recientemente añadí un hilo en la seción de Recursos (inglés - español), enfocándome precisamente en el Alfabeto Fonético Internacional e incluyendo sitios donde se obtiene la información que aplica al español.

Alfabeto Fonético Internacional (AFI)


----------



## Athos de Tracia

Gracias Laura. Ya había visto los recursos que has puesto. Lo único que yo, personalmente, echo en falta (aunque tampoco es muy grave ni muy importante) es un enlace en el diccionario ES-FR que lleve a una tabla como la del diccionario EN-SP que incluye ejemplos en ambos idiomas.


----------



## Circunflejo

Yo lo que me pregunto es para qué quiere un hablante nativo de español una tabla de pronunciación del español. Pensé que la pregunta original era acerca de una tabla de pronunciación del inglés escrita en castellano, pero parece ser que no es el caso porque la tabla que enlazó @Rocko! en el mensaje número dos está escrita también en inglés y solo incluye algunas palabras en castellano para ejemplificar algunos fonemas.


----------



## SamQhest

Gracias a todos...


Circunflejo said:


> Yo lo que me pregunto es para qué quiere un hablante nativo de español una tabla de pronunciación del español. Pensé que la pregunta original era acerca de una tabla de pronunciación del inglés escrita en castellano, pero parece ser que no es el caso porque la tabla que enlazó @Rocko! en el mensaje número dos está escrita también en inglés y solo incluye algunas palabras en castellano para ejemplificar algunos fonemas.


Pues... pensé que si había una tabla en inglés, también debía haber en español. 

Y, aprovecho para señalar que los diccionarios en español en WR no tienen transcripción fonética de sus palabras. De hecho, en ningún diccionario he encontrado transcripciones de palabras españolas... ¿Por qué será?


----------



## swift

Hay que tomar en cuenta que varios de los diccionarios disponibles en WR son publicados aquí bajo licencia. De modo que algunas de esas tablas son heredadas de los diccionarios de Collins y Espasa, por ejemplo. Si algunos de esos diccionarios carecían de transcripciones fonéticas en castellano, aquí se publicaron tal cual, porque WR no posee los derechos editoriales para hacerles enmiendas o añadiduras.

En inglés, sucede algo semejante: las transcripciones fonéticas y otras características, como las marcas de materia y notas de uso, son heredadas. Con los años, WR ha ido desarrollando sus propias plantas monolingües y diccionarios bilingües. También adquirió el diccionario inglés monolingüe de Random House.

Quizá valga la pena componer algunas tablas y guías de pronunciación para el español. Se podría empezar quizá por un par (la pronunciación general europea y la americana), e ir incorporando otras variantes con el tiempo. Sin embargo, esta tarea requiere tiempo e insumos que tendrían que competir con otros proyectos y prioridades del equipo lexicográfico de WR.


----------



## elroy

No es de WR, pero tal vez esta tabla te sirva de ayuda (aunque trata solo el español europeo).


----------

